

Show HN: Fluent, my memorization system for iPhone - nathanbarry
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fluent/id464042331?ls=1&mt=8

======
nathanbarry
I am a web/software designer trying to learn programming. Over the last year I
have gotten into iOS development and learned a lot. This is the first
application I have written entirely on my own, without hiring out any of the
development.

Objective-c has been a challenging language to learn, but having projects to
learn with has always kept me focused and motivated.

Thanks for letting me know what you think!

~~~
matthewj
Looks good! Though my first thought is that the circle icon doesn't make me
think flash cards / memorization. Though it does stand out.

~~~
nathanbarry
Thanks, you're probably right. I went through a lot of different designs, but
this is the only one I really liked. The idea is that it is fluid and accepts
any kind of content (multi-colored). Also I wanted it to really stand out in
the list of apps in the store.

